# Are these original paint??



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2014)

These are both beautiful bicycles but I'm having a hard time swallowing that they are original paint. The girls bike in particular doesn't look right to me. I've never seen another Zep in black and orange and the darts on the rear triangle are new to me as well. The tank isn't painted in the traditional manner and I haven't seen that decal used on a girls zep before. The handlebars don't look correct either. Can someone please show me examples of others like her?
Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-ORIGIN...641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21317ec9


----------



## JOEL (Jul 24, 2014)

These bikes were at Portland last week. They are original.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2014)

How are you sure they are original? The girls bike isn't painted in any pattern I've ever seen on either a Hawthorne Zep or Roadmaster (girls).


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 24, 2014)

*Original?*

Original to what? Original as manufactured? Original as they went into storage in the museum? Original to 1938? Original as presented to Clark Gables Kids at Christmas?

Fire trucks may be made by Ford. Original Red Trucks. They have cool paint on them. Like these bikes have the trim. After they put on that gold trim. They are not Original anymore. But are they?

I would not call these bikes Original paint. Just my opinion.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 24, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> How are you sure they are original? The girls bike isn't painted in any pattern I've ever seen on either a Hawthorne Zep or Roadmaster (girls).




*you need to do more research *

they look good to me


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> *you need to do more research *
> 
> they look good to me




I have indeed done research and cannot find another Zep painted like her. Either in those colors, with darts on the rear triangle or the tank painted a solid color with a decal on it. Please post your examples a Hawthorne Zep in original paint or any catalogue pages that show that.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 24, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> I have indeed done research and cannot find another Zep painted like her. Either in those colors, with darts on the rear triangle or the tank painted a solid color with a decal on it. Please post your examples a Hawthorne Zep in original paint or any catalogue pages that show that.






http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle436/picture1943


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok darts solved. Now the orange and black color combo, handlebars and solid color tank.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle436/picture1943[/QUOTE
> 
> Interesting that the example you posted has the roadmaster supreme rear rack but is badged Hawthorne. The Lobdell saddle wasn't standard either. Also in 1937 the Hawthorne "Zep" model looked nothing like that and wasn't made by CWC according to my catalogues and other info. So if the bike in the link is indeed 1937 someone put the wrong badge on it. Nonetheless I think that I won't get a definitive answer about the bike being original paint or not but thanks anyway.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> JAF/CO said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle436/picture1943[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry Scrubbinrims but I cannot find the solid color tank on the girls comet you referenced. Even so, my question was specifically about the 1938 Zep model.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Sorry Scrubbinrims but I cannot find the solid color tank on the girls comet you referenced. Even so, my question was specifically about the 1938 Zep model.
> Thanks for the info.




You don't need to apologize to me.
Chris


----------



## slick (Jul 24, 2014)

In my opinion, the odds of 2 bikes with near NOS paint in matching colors is just not plausible.  Finding one bike that clean is one thing, but boys and girls?? When was the last time anybody found the girls match to their boys bike and they both were in the same incredible shape. Also both of these bikes are rare to begin with. Not your typical schwinn where thousands were made in that particular color combo.  I would love to see close ups of the tank decals, orange peel on paint, and the most obvious of all.......... look inside the tank. A real INSTANT clue will be rub it with rubbing compound. No black on the rag = 2 stage modern paint. Sure they could have used single stage when they restored it but it would still solve a lot instantly. Not even the pinstriping is rubbed off anywhere? Are decals yellowed? ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Believe it or not there are still some incredible original paint bikes out there. I have not seen these personally but a couple of respected CABErs have had eyes on and think they are legit. I'm extremely tempted to be financially irresponsible and absorb some debt for these! I can't believe they are still available. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 24, 2014)

slick said:


> In my opinion, the odds of 2 bikes with near NOS paint in matching colors is just not plausible.  Finding one bike that clean is one thing, but boys and girls?? When was the last time anybody found the girls match to their boys bike and they both were in the same incredible shape. Also both of these bikes are rare to begin with. Not your typical schwinn where thousands were made in that particular color combo.  I would love to see close ups of the tank decals, orange peel on paint, and the most obvious of all.......... look inside the tank. A real INSTANT clue will be rub it with rubbing compound. No black on the rag = 2 stage modern paint. Sure they could have used single stage when they restored it but it would still solve a lot instantly. Not even the pinstriping is rubbed off anywhere? Are decals yellowed? ?




slick

go back and look again they are not the same collers


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 24, 2014)

for those that don't know

hawthorne  had 2 catalogs each year (spring and summer) and (fall and winter ) 
they had different pictures and same models made by different manufactures


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 24, 2014)

Listing says they're NLA, did you buy them Shawn? They look legit to me but I think your wise to question it.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Nice pair*

I dunno but these are a sweet looking pair. 
$6000 for both....wow, I would have thought these would have been more $$.


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 25, 2014)

*Thousands of dollars on a BIke*

In My Opinion. Anyone who spends thousands of Dollars on a Bicycle either has too much money or is trying to create a general selling price so that they can sell their own bikes at a high price.

Such a small group who would spend that amount to get your money back. 

Bikes are for fun.  Now they are for Investors???

Don't attack me . I If anyone feels threatened by this statement, don't worry. Its Just my opinion, But I ride my bikes.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 25, 2014)

Honestherman said:


> In My Opinion. Anyone who spends thousands of Dollars on a Bicycle either has too much money or is trying to create a general selling price so that they can sell their own bikes at a high price.
> 
> Such a small group who would spend that amount to get your money back.
> 
> ...




We know a lot of people who spend thousands on a bike (including ourselves), and that are not rich (including ourselves!)...the really rare or desirable ones are usually up there in $$$$. Not purchased just as investments as we ride ours....but we would generally not pay more for a bike than we could sell it for- we just like to have fun and collect rare bikes. 

Darcie


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Any idea??*

Anyone know who landed these?  Hopefully they are staying together. They are beautiful pair of bikes.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 25, 2014)

Those 2 hawthorne zeps are a very nice pair and great example of history for sure. But I hate to say it there are really nice original paint bicycle still out there but for some people its hard to believe it. Who ever bought them did good on them.


----------

